# Library Spotlight - Spaghetti Western



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 8, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.fluffyaudio.com/shop/spaghetti-western/
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
Albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 8, 2020)

Excellent overview, as usual, Cory. Thanks!


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh, yeah. There is a lot of useful stuff here. How else would I get these sounds in the same place? This is a wonderful collection of patches for those who need this palette! 

Fantastic video. 

(Getting off my horse now. Chow time.)

Greg


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 8, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get it here: https://www.fluffyaudio.com/shop/spaghetti-western/
> Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
> Albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/



This library is genius. If only because when I do this style of music for a film, my sounds are too perfect. Orchestral Tools, Cinesamples, Spitfire, Project Sam, they all have the same instruments that sound too perfect for this genre. This library gets that tone that you need, even though some of the legatos and the playability could be improved. But the idea of taking Morricone’s instrumentation and using it for other genres is also intriguing. A guy shouting “Yip!” From the back of the room? Who thinks of that? But with his writing it works well, like percussive chirps at just the right time.

I like the songs you wrote for this, very cool (Although I would add more reverb to a few things to nail the style of mixing). But what’s missing from this video is your list of pros and cons. It’s what I really like in your videos and it gives them a tag of “here’s what I liked and didn’t like, and here is why”. This is what sets your videos apart from others, like SLR, that tend to show off the library, say “oh, yeah, it’s great” because they know the developer and are trying to help them. Rather than thinking “If I had limited spending money would I spend the $200 for this?”

For this I would, if. I had it, which I don’t. Which is too bad. They are a few instruments I wish were better. The trumpet (although the piccolo trumpet is the perfect tone) sounds good but doesn’t seem to play as well as others I have. The electric guitar also doesn’t seem to play great, but I have a lot of choices with other libraries. Most of the woodwinds, voices, acoustic guitars, and drums seem spot on and would be for me my gotos for those times I want to add a Morricone touch to any film soundtrack.

I also know Paoling is one of those developers that will improve any issues over time, which will make it a killer library. He has nailed the tone in the samples, which is really the hard part to imitate any other way.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 8, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> But what’s missing from this video is your list of pros and cons.


I already stated the cons - the voices can be bumpy and the guitar legatos aren't very useful. Also, it's niche. The sounds pretty much speak for themselves.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 8, 2020)

From what I hear through the walkthrough, some guitars are weak. Some are awesome. If you play a guitar, play a guitar. If you play a guitar but don't have vibrato on your amp, yeah, some of these are awesome. Truly awesome variety of articulations here. A guitar player knows. Don't play a guitar like a keyboard and expect it to sound right.

The trumpet is a very unusually specific tasty treat. If you don't like it, you'll likely have a hard time finding what you like. The closest I have to this is the ancient VSL piccolo trumpet. But it doesn't have any desert dust in its valves.

Voices. Consider the price of a voice library with decent legato in several forms. Here you get gorgeous male and female voices with some effects, plus the rest of the stuff on offer. This should be apparent, because what's shown is born of the quality shown in other releases. 

Basses. Percussion. Ocarinas. Harmonicas that offer you the ability to play phrases that sound like somebody's actually there, playing a harmonica. 

Google "spaghetti western sample library." I did. There's nothing like this. Loops and phrases. Yuck.

I like it, I support it, and I will buy it, just to have the odd shades it provides. I think it is a sincere effort to capture some rare elements that are missing. This breaks some ground. Not more strings. Don't you have patches for where this falls short? 

I'm getting off the horse again. Putting the horse away wet. I'm confused as to the animosity toward this library. Wasn't at least a part of your childhood spent watching something that was rooted in this truly American tradition? Mine was. 

Chow time again. 

Greg


----------



## asherpope (Apr 8, 2020)

Man this is tempting! If only I ever had any reason to write in this style...not too many spaghetti western style scores being asked of me


----------



## Geomir (Apr 9, 2020)

asherpope said:


> Man this is tempting! If only I ever had any reason to write in this style...not too many spaghetti western style scores being asked of me


Right now the most sought after spaghetti are the ones in the super markets...


----------



## Jade Dragon (Apr 13, 2020)

This is really great. Any idea how long the intro pricing will run?


----------



## Welldone (Apr 13, 2020)

Jade Dragon said:


> This is really great. Any idea how long the intro pricing will run?


Until April 15, according to the Fluffy Audio website.


----------



## Jade Dragon (Apr 13, 2020)

Welldone said:


> Until April 15, according to the Fluffy Audio website.


Thanks, mate


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Apr 16, 2020)

It's an incredibly fun library to have a go with, and most instruments sits very well in the mix. It's packed with lots of content, and adds a few new instruments to my pallette like the Cornet and Piccolo Trumpet.

A few things I'd like to see in a potential future update:

- Some inconsistencies in volume to certain patches, especially the acoustic guitar and electric bass. I always gain them up SIGNIFICANTLY.
- The legato on the outlaw choir (Vowels) is really wierd and clunky to work with.
- Add sub-folders to the Ocarina's, since you've got low, mid, and high range I'd rather have all of these in one folder rather than spread out amongst all the other instruments. It looks a bit messy.
- Lastly I do miss a Steel Lap Guitar, I feel it'd be appropriate for this type of genre. Perhaps not in the style of Sergio Leone. Oh well, wishful thinking I guess? 

Other than that I am really, really pleased with the purchase. I reckon it might not be a library that I'll be needing for its specific purpose anytime soon, but seperately these instruments lends themselves quite well to other genres.


----------



## csnack (Nov 21, 2021)

$169 currently until 12/03/21 I believe, though I don't know by what timezone. Has this Spaghetti Western library seen any of the aforementioned (or any) updates as of yet?


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2021)

csnack said:


> $169 currently until 12/03/21 I believe, though I don't know by what timezone. Has this Spaghetti Western library seen any of the aforementioned (or any) updates as of yet?


Not that I know of. A few improvements, especially for the legatos would also please me.


----------



## csnack (Nov 21, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Not that I know of. A few improvements, especially for the legatos would also please me.


Yeah the dev mentioned on another thread here that they're aware of some issues and plan to fix them asap he said around the time of its release. I'll likely be getting this in a day or so, so hopefully those updates come along soon.


----------

